# Gee mister why do you have a tail/collar?



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

Right so we've all been there.. you minding yur own furry bussiness and you get heckled.. 

Non fur: Gee mister why you have a tail/collar?

So what random excuses do you use to get rid of hecklers?

My best is when My furend vix said "Are you looking at my ass??"

anyother furs had similar experiences?

EDIT: THIS IS A SNAPPY COMEBACK THREAD! NOT A BITCHFEST!! NO FLAME WARRING!!


----------



## Teco (Nov 7, 2008)

*captain morgan pose followed by a manly groan* Oh.   ... you checking out my bounty~ Well I was attacked by a mountain lion. This was his. *flicks tail* 
Whoever: What about the collar.  
Me: ......it.. it was his too.
Whoever and then me a split second after: What?
Me: I dont know you, you're crazy. *walks off*


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't have those objects, but I got similar questions for other things such as my earrings and my hair color at school many times and I usually simply ask them "Why do you ask to begin with?". They usually reply "Cuz I wanna know" and I end it with "Because I want to. Good day"

Those who want to to be annoying and push to a "Why do you want to?" won't get a reply from me. It feels like I'm in a Matrix movie. Gee. People can be so annoying sometimes. Gee.


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

Teco said:


> *captain morgan pose followed by a manly groan* Oh.   ... you checking out my bounty~ Well I was attacked by a mountain lion. This was his. *flicks tail*
> Whoever: What about the collar.
> Me: ......it.. it was his too.
> Whoever and then me a split second after: What?
> Me: I dont know you, you're crazy. *walks off*



lol. Thats pretty good!! I might use that one


----------



## Teco (Nov 7, 2008)

Short-snout said:


> lol. Thats pretty good!! I might use that one


*bow* I aim to please


----------



## Smash-Kun (Nov 7, 2008)

Person:What's with the collar? 
Me: I found it in your mom's closet. She has some pretty kinky stuff.
Person:...


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

Smash-Kun said:


> Person:What's with the collar?
> Me: I found it in your mom's closet. She has some pretty kinky stuff.
> Person:...


haha.. thats It! You can't beat your Mum references


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 7, 2008)

I've Been Asked, As I Usually Give This Answer

Person: O_O OMFG Is That A Leopard Tail???
Saber(Me): Yes It Is, You Wana Touch It????
Person:Really?? Can I??
Saber:Sure Go Right Ahead
Person: Its So Soft And Nice, Wow You are Cool!
Saber: Thank You Sweety!
Person: OMG I Love Your Collar And Vinyl Top Can I Touch??
Saber: Sure Feel Free To Touch Them.
Person: OMG Is PVC Hot when You Wear It Or Is It Comfortable??
Saber: Depends On The Time Of Year?!
Person: Can I Take Your Picture??
Saber: Ok You Can, Just Remember I'm 15 And A Minor.
Person: Ok no Problem **Snaps The Photo**

This Is Not Unusual Where I Am Here In South Dakota!


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 7, 2008)

my teacher asked why i was wearing my collar
i said it makes me look cute huh? :3

he looked at me wierd haha


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> my teacher asked why i was wearing my collar
> i said it makes me look cute huh? :3
> 
> he looked at me wierd haha



yeah wearing a collar at school is abit of a mind fuck for others, but funny when you add a lead aswell!!

Random1st year: "Dude she's got him(me) on a lead!"



SaberLeopardess816 said:


> I've Been Asked, As I Usually Give This Answer
> 
> Person: O_O OMFG Is That A Leopard Tail???
> Saber(Me): Yes It Is, You Wana Touch It????
> ...



Really?? sweet... *high5s*


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't have a tail/ears yet because of money vs. quality issues. ._.

But people don't really seem to mind my collar. Even had some people say that it looked cool on me. :3


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

Bayard Zylos said:


> I don't have a tail/ears yet because of money vs. quality issues. ._.
> 
> But people don't really seem to mind my collar. Even had some people say that it looked cool on me. :3



same I've worn mine so much friends don't give a fuck anymore!!


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 7, 2008)

Smash-Kun said:


> Person:What's with the collar?
> Me: I found it in your mom's closet. She has some pretty kinky stuff.
> Person:...



That's begging for the guy to beat you up


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> That's begging for the guy to beat you up



Not if you use Escape plan 4b.. AKA the one where you just leggit!!
you may be fine


----------



## Teco (Nov 7, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> That's begging for the guy to beat you up


Pretty much.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 7, 2008)

Haha this is a funny thread.
I don't have a tail or collar or anything (I'm not open about my furriness at all), but IF I did, and someone asked, I'd probably be like "Gee Mister/Miss, why do you have an ugly face?" or something smartass like that. Or maybe just like "Because I fucking want to. What's it to you how I dress up. I DONT EVEN FUCKING KNOW YOU!" Then start yelling. In the middle of a public area. That would be fun.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Nov 7, 2008)

I use the same explanation for everything weird I do: "Because I can".

Often the response to that is "Yeh but why anyway?"
to which the only response is "Because I want to"
more often than not followed by "It's weird...o_0"
and then to shut them up the response is "So? o_0"
At which point I'm often given an odd expression as they walk away.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2008)

Them: "Hey, why do you have a tail/collar, mister?"
Me: "To make stupid kids ask stupid questions.  Clearly it is functioning as intended.  Now get out of my general vicinity, rugrat."


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Haha this is a funny thread.
> I don't have a tail or collar or anything (I'm not open about my furriness at all), but IF I did, and someone asked, I'd probably be like "Gee Mister/Miss, why do you have an ugly face?" or something smartass like that. Or maybe just like "Because I fucking want to. What's it to you how I dress up. I DONT EVEN FUCKING KNOW YOU!" Then start yelling. In the middle of a public area. That would be fun.


Being a smartass rocks!!


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Them: "Hey, why do you have a tail/collar, mister?"
> Me: "To make stupid kids ask stupid questions.  Clearly it is functioning as intended.  Now get out of my general vicinity, rugrat."


<3 That is epic!!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2008)

Short-snout said:


> <3 That is epic!!



I've yet to try it IRL, but if I procure a collar or tail and decide I'm crazy enough to wear it in public, I look forward to saying that.

I should also note that a similar but not identical encounter has happened.  It was related to a button/pin thing I was wearing at the time.  The kid started crying and his mom came up and gave me a nasty look and made a "hmph" noise.  I just kept my face as deadpan as possible.

Deadpan = win.  It frustrates some people, makes others giggle.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2008)

I got a "Don't you think that girl over there with the collar is weird"? 

My response? "I KNOW RIGHT?  IT'S PRETTY DRAT WEIRD. I MEAN, ONLY A FREAK WOULD WEAR A COLLAR".

This causes giggles. Lots of em.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been out with a collar a few times, come to think of it, nobody's ever mentioned it... o.o


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 7, 2008)

I wear a collar almost 24-7. And when asked about it I say: " Well, it's part of my religion. If I take it off I can't go to heaven and I'll be stuck in hell with you."


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 7, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I wear a collar almost 24-7. And when asked about it I say: " Well, it's part of my religion. If I take it off I can't go to heaven and I'll be stuck in hell with you."


Lol nice. Or you could put it simpler by saying "Fuck You". Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 7, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Lol nice. Or you could put it simpler by saying &quot;Fuck You&quot;. Whatever floats your boat.



 Thanks. I try to be a sarcastic as possible when dealing with stupid people


----------



## WarTheifX (Nov 7, 2008)

Religious references are fun. Especially when they're to insult Christians, in my case anyway. I'm an insult comic, I do it for a living. People hate me..... which explains why I'm illegal in 38 states.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 7, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Thanks. I try to be a sarcastic as possible when dealing with stupid people


True, but they often don't grasp the concepts of sarcasm. They believe you're telling the truth. I'm often sarcastic, but to stupid people, I'm just blunt. They don't deserve sarcasm.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 7, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> True, but they often don't grasp the concepts of sarcasm. They believe you're telling the truth. I'm often sarcastic, but to stupid people, I'm just blunt. They don't deserve sarcasm.



Sometimes the simplest things are the most hurtful.


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 8, 2008)

Sarcasm is (according to spike Miligan) the lowest form of wit, which is why most people have no concept of it.. Even if your a master!!


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

True, I get that at work too. I just act rude. If you ask a stupid question you're going to get a stupid answer.


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 8, 2008)

And the stupid answers are usually the best!! so keep um coming Furries!!


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Short-snout said:


> And the stupid answers are usually the best!! so keep um coming Furries!!



I probably have filled up an entire book with stupid answers. Besides, you'll get a REALLY stupid one if you make fun of my collar!


----------



## TheComet (Nov 8, 2008)

My collar gives +5 agility.

*asker stands speechless with an expression of both "...omg" and "...wtf?"*


----------



## sashadistan (Nov 8, 2008)

See, i don't get the general stuff about wearing collars. I live right near a city which has huge goth and gay elements, and so I fit right in there, furry or not. Loads of people wear collars, I get more strange looks for the tag.

Q: Why are you wearing your own name and address?
A: So when I get lost later someone sober can put me on a bus home.


----------



## Takun (Nov 8, 2008)

Friend: "Are you a dog now?"
Me: "Yes, yes I am."

lol


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> See, i don't get the general stuff about wearing collars. I live right near a city which has huge goth and gay elements, and so I fit right in there, furry or not. Loads of people wear collars, I get more strange looks for the tag.
> 
> Q: Why are you wearing your own name and address?
> A: So when I get lost later someone sober can put me on a bus home.



I've gotten a special tag where I work. Since my co-worker's are all my age they gave me a special tag that has a badge. And it says "Security" on it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2008)

i like this topic^^
the way you deal with annoying people who dont know what you are or who just want to drive you nuts is awesome! keep it up^^


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, if i'm feeling like a jerk one day then I might respond with something VERY nasty. Other wise I just growl and walk away.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 8, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I've gotten a special tag where I work. Since my co-worker's are all my age they gave me a special tag that has a badge. And it says "Security" on it.


Nyaw... Thats sooo cute!


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Nyaw... Thats sooo cute!



Thank you *hugs* I work at a diamond importer as an armed security guard. I have a knack for catching people trying to steal stuff. (Three Co-workers know I am a furry) And they call me their "watch dog". So as a gift for my birthday they had a special tag made for me. ^^


----------



## NalinOtter (Nov 8, 2008)

Well as Otters don't gernerally wear collars that one has never come up... also Otter tails are kinda hard to find for wearing seeling as we has short fluffy fur and really chunky swimming type tails... so really I feel I cnnot relate to this discussion.  However I have a friend who practically fursuits to school.  He wears pants amde of faux fur with a husky tail attatched to the seat and a fleece cap with husky ears, a collar,"lead", and handcuffs on occasion.
I don't know about you all but to me this is major overkill / a desperate cry for attention.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2008)

NalinOtter said:


> Well as Otters don't gernerally wear collars that one has never come up... also Otter tails are kinda hard to find for wearing seeling as we has short fluffy fur and really chunky swimming type tails... so really I feel I cnnot relate to this discussion.  However I have a friend who practically fursuits to school.  He wears pants amde of faux fur with a husky tail attatched to the seat and a fleece cap with husky ears, a collar,"lead", and handcuffs on occasion.
> I don't know about you all but to me this is major overkill / a desperate cry for attention.


I'd call that overkill. The most I'd wear would be the collar/tail/ear hat combo. If I ever get furry gloves though, I'll just wear those and a collar.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 8, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'd call that overkill. The most I'd wear would be the collar/tail/ear hat combo. If I ever get furry gloves though, I'll just wear those and a collar.


I agree. That _is_ overdoing it.
Btw, I see you got your avatar coloured! It looks cool ^_^



Psudowolf said:


> Thank you *hugs* I work at a diamond importer as an armed security guard. I have a knack for catching people trying to steal stuff. (Three Co-workers know I am a furry) And they call me their "watch dog". So as a gift for my birthday they had a special tag made for me. ^^


Nyaw... you are sooo cute for a "watch dog"! *Big hugs back*


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks! I try to be as cute as possible.(Unless you make me mad.) BTW, keeping with the topic. I had another guy ask me about my collar, he works up in the legal department and was leaving at around midnight. He spotted me and then looked at the collar on my neck and said: "Is that a collar!?" I gave him a look and replied: " Nope, this here is an attitude stabilizer. It keeps me sane!"


----------



## Roland (Nov 8, 2008)

I tell them it's because once a week, my parents let me out of the basement to go get some fresh air and if I take it off they'll beat me.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 8, 2008)

this hasnt happened to me yet but when it dose odds are ill pull out a smoke grenade pull a gas mask over my face and hide some where while they look around in confusion.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> this hasnt happened to me yet but when it dose odds are ill pull out a smoke grenade pull a gas mask over my face and hide some where while they look around in confusion.



*Looks down the street* Yes, I can see the police coming this way.


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

lolz - I am totally gonna wear mah tail to college tomorrow. It seems to be a flood of musings for clever and witty phrases only commonly conceived when one is posting on a thought provoking internet forum.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 8, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> *Looks down the street* Yes, I can see the police coming this way.



"oh shit" in a darth vader sounding voice then run like hell and jump on the back of a large truck while playing eye of the tiger


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> lolz - I am totally gonna wear mah tail to college tomorrow. It seems to be a flood of musings for clever and witty phrases only commonly conceived when one is posting on a thought provoking internet forum.



Five bucks sez you'll get it pulled :0


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Five bucks sez you'll get it pulled :0



You're on.

Or maybe, just maybe..I'll get away with a simple lulz victimization.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> You're on.
> 
> Or maybe, just maybe..I'll get away with a simple lulz victimization.



Okay then! You're on!


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Okay then! You're on!



How do I prove that it didn't happen?


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Uhhhh....*runs*


----------



## X (Nov 8, 2008)

someone i don't know: dude, why do you have that tail?
me: i was born with it.
someone i don't know: seriously!?
me: ya, i am a scientific experiment that didn't exactly work, so i am monitored by FBI agents constantly. in fact, if i am seen talking with anyone then they are shot within the hour.
someone i don't know: 0_o *runs away*


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> someone i don't know: dude, why do you have that tail?
> me: i was born with it.
> someone i don't know: seriously!?
> me: ya, i am a scientific experiment that didn't exactly work, so i am monitored by FBI agents constantly. in fact, if i am seen talking with anyone then they are shot within the hour.
> someone i don't know: 0_o *runs away*




Much lulz. I think here, you'd probably get beat up more if you said that. Fcuking chavs.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, I got another half-wit remark about twenty minutes ago. An executive about three floors up from where I patrol. ( I work down by the vault) Was walking around the corner with his briefcase. I accidentally stumbled into him, he picked up his briefcase and then looked at me. Which he noticed the tags jingling around my neck and said "You're not one of those weird fur people are you?" I looked at him and then put my hand on my weapon. I said: "you're not one of those weird pod people are you?" He huffed and continued walking down the hallway...I love comebacks^^


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Oh, I got another half-wit remark about twenty minutes ago. An executive about three floors up from where I patrol. ( I work down by the vault) Was walking around the corner with his briefcase. I accidentally stumbled into him, he picked up his briefcase and then looked at me. Which he noticed the tags jingling around my neck and said "You're not one of those weird fur people are you?" I looked at him and then put my hand on my weapon. I said: "you're not one of those weird pod people are you?" He huffed and continued walking down the hallway...I love comebacks^^



I find the lulz, but, I'm really not quite sure what a 'pod' is :S


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 8, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Oh, I got another half-wit remark about twenty minutes ago. An executive about three floors up from where I patrol. ( I work down by the vault) Was walking around the corner with his briefcase. I accidentally stumbled into him, he picked up his briefcase and then looked at me. Which he noticed the tags jingling around my neck and said "You're not one of those weird fur people are you?" I looked at him and then put my hand on my weapon. I said: "you're not one of those weird pod people are you?" He huffed and continued walking down the hallway...I love comebacks^^



that is own haha i have yet to meet someone who has something against furs
nobody cares about it were i live i suppose


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> I find the lulz, but, I'm really not quite sure what a 'pod' is :S



I made a reference to the film "Invasion of the body snatchers"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 8, 2008)

I said I was a specific mouse from a specific movie. I don't think it bothered much people.


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I made a reference to the film "Invasion of the body snatchers"




Ahhhh! Yes...that film that I've totally seen like 

But climbing back onto the steamer, I think that the tail outdoes the collar by far in terms of 'unwanted attentions' - although I would say sociologically, a tail would be more 'acceptable' due to the bdsm and goth subculture implications that the collar might have. The tail would be a little more neutral I think, just weirder due to it's distinctiveness. 

*Shrugs*


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> Ahhhh! Yes...that film that I've totally seen like
> 
> But climbing back onto the steamer, I think that the tail outdoes the collar by far in terms of 'unwanted attentions' - although I would say sociologically, a tail would be more 'acceptable' due to the bdsm and goth subculture implications that the collar might have. The tail would be a little more neutral I think, just weirder due to it's distinctiveness.
> 
> *Shrugs*



Yeah, that''s true. But the tail might get unwanted tugs and possible teasing from classmates at school. Whereas the collar would just get you some strange looks. Mine does not reference to those subculture's due to the fact that it has three tags. My name tag, Security badge, and my registration tag


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Yeah, that''s true. But the tail might get unwanted tugs and possible teasing from classmates at school. Whereas the collar would just get you some strange looks. Mine does not reference to those subculture's due to the fact that it has three tags. My name tag, Security badge, and my registration tag



Indeed - a tail offers more opportunity for unwanted physical attentions like pulling etc - which could be very annoying. 

And apologies, I didn't mean that you personally wore a collar to associate with those paradigms, but that typical society tends to interpret the fashion module in such ways.

Besides, if I could grab some clawed paw-mittens the tail pulling problem could resolve itself hehe


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> Indeed - a tail offers more opportunity for unwanted physical attentions like pulling etc - which could be very annoying.
> 
> And apologies, I didn't mean that you personally wore a collar to associate with those paradigms, but that typical society tends to interpret the fashion module in such ways.
> 
> Besides, if I could grab some clawed paw-mittens the tail pulling problem could resolve itself hehe



Don't worry. You didn't offend me in any way


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 8, 2008)

human: why are you wearing a tail?
KJ: the same reason you wear clothes.


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> human: why are you wearing a tail?
> KJ: the same reason you wear clothes.



For warmth and concealment of one's naughty parts?


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

I was confused...then I LOLed


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 9, 2008)

Why not use your desire to be seen in public wearing a collar / tail as an opportunity to spread good PR about the fandom to inquiring souls, rather than as an excuse to be rude and sarcastic to total strangers?


----------



## Silver_Rain (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm generally only asked about my collar by small children. I tell them it's because I think it looks pretty, and that's usually good enough for them. 
If someone older asks me, I just say I'm more comfortable with it on than I am with it off, and that's the end of it. Which is true - unless I'm at work or at a very formal event, I'm never without it because no collar makes me feel naked


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 9, 2008)

I have people ask about my collar a lot while I'm out and about.

It's usually one of three questions _(or something close)_:

 What's that around your neck?
-Me: A collar?
-Me: It's my collar, it's kind of like jewelry or a necklace showing off my personality, I like it.
-Me _(if they are being dicks about it)_: It's my sexual pleasure device, it gets me off when you ask about it.
 Why are you wearing a collar?
-Me: Why aren't you wearing one?
-Me: I'm a furry.
-Me _(if they're being dicks about it)_: I like being a pet, being told what I can and can't do. It gets me off. What do you command, Continue to wear it or not?
 Can I get you a leash?
-Me: You sure can! _(one time they actually did, at work. Was a fun day and she was a friend)_
-Me: Le Murrr...I like that attitude.
-Me _(if they are being dicks about it)_: Sure I would love to have you as my little fuck-toy, a leash would be a wonderful present from a pet; a leash for a pet.

;3


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 9, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I have people ask about my collar a lot while I'm out and about.
> 
> It's usually one of three questions _(or something close)_:
> 
> ...




My little fuck toy.....*Evil glares*

I think we all have our own strategies for dealing with this sort of attentions. Most of the time though, I'd rather say nothing or just be 'vague' - "Because I bloody well want to" - end of.

I don't see why I should explain and/or justify what I wear to people, most of whom who would ask in the first place will be ignorant and stupid and therefore mostly noneducational. If somebody actually asks nicely though, with a genuine curiosity, then I might loosen up a bit.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 9, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> Why not use your desire to be seen in public wearing a collar / tail as an opportunity to spread good PR about the fandom to inquiring souls, rather than as an excuse to be rude and sarcastic to total strangers?


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 9, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> Why not use your desire to be seen in public wearing a collar / tail as an opportunity to spread good PR about the fandom to inquiring souls, rather than as an excuse to be rude and sarcastic to total strangers?


I'll eat a shoe if they give a damn about furries.


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Nov 9, 2008)

hmmm don't have a collar or tail yet but I got a cuff on my right wrist just plain brown with a sqaure pattern and the conversation with my friend went like this:
A: What is that?
B: dunno
A: why do you wear it its ugly
B: got it of my mum for christmas (actaully true, she doesnt know im a fur but dam she is a ledgend)
A: and?
B: I like it

que ten seconds of awkward silence followed by a topic change so looking forwards to the collar talk if I get one (esp. seeing how the friend now knows im a fur)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 9, 2008)

okay i just remembered something like thing that happened to me that is kind of like this. okay so one friday i wore a suit to school you know black tie black suit white shirt, so all the way to the second to last class i get tired of answering why i wore a suit so i sat in the back of the class and just stared at who ever asked with a soulless expression. now i am recognized as the crazy psycho that sits in the back of class, but no one has beat me in a staring contest.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

I went into my local pizza place and ordered a pizza. I was buying it for a party at work, and someone walked up to me and said: " Hey, are you one of those weird people who like BDSM?" I just smiled and said: " Are you one of those people who like child pornography?" He looked stunned and walked away.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 9, 2008)

random person: "why are you wearing a collar, ears, and a tail?"

best thing you can do ish be honest about it.

me: "wearing these things makes me happy, its a way for me to celebrate my fondness for anthros and the furry culture... plus the ladies love it"   ^__~


----------



## xiath (Nov 9, 2008)

I have only worn my collar twice in public and haven't had someone come up to me.  but there was this little girl in a stroller being pushed by her mother and she saw me and asked her mother "mommy, why is he wearing a dogie collar?"  The mother turned to where I was standing and just noticed me and then quickly hurried into a random store...  

If someone asked, I would most likely say the usual "because I want to" or "I don't want to be conformist".  Or if I am in one of my random hyper moods I might say something really stupid like "because I want to wear what I want to wear before the flying ninja monkeys take my clothes away and make me wear a fez and a vest and dance around with a cup in my hand" or "because, otherwise I will forget my name" or "just in case I get lost so I don't get taken to the pound and get nudered" or "because the voices told me to because otherwise my head will fall off" or "then how else can I be taken for a walk in the morning with out running away" or some other random stupid thing I come up with.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 10, 2008)

I normally get questions like, 'What's Softpaw?'

(I have a Softpaw shirt)

I usually answer, "Look, if I tell you, I won't have to kill you... but I can't guarantee your sanity either. It's complicated to explain - if you really want to know, just check out <random shock URL> next time you're on the Internet."


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah I'm not to open to wear anything related to being a furry but I've been asked on this forum why I spelled my name like that and I just said, "Because I can smartass".


----------



## Emil (Nov 10, 2008)

I was at Katsucon last year, wearing a racoon tail I had just got, waiting for the subway metro thingy to go back to my hotel. So Im chillin there waiting all off by myself, and this huge ass local fat dude is talking loudly with his friends and says, "See that guy over there, Ill bet hes into tentacle porn" I was the only other person at the station ><* Yes, clearly Im into tentacle porn. Asshole.


----------



## Azure (Nov 10, 2008)

Accuse the fat guy of being a loli lover and a pedo.  That'll shut him up, as he probably is, just like all fat, inadequate males are.  Never worn a tail or a collar, but it sounds like a little bit of fun, at least among friends who understand and accept that sort of thing.  But as far as an everyday thing, I'm more of a blender in, a chameleon.  People barely notice me, and I like it that way.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 10, 2008)

Every once in a while people have asked me about my collars....but usually it is in a good way. For example in my Bio II class, my Biology teacher asked me about my collar, and asked if the bell was hollow.

I told him I wear it because I like to, and I like the sound of the bell. Then he proceeded for the next 2 or 3 classes to at the beginning of class make a good natured jest about my collar. Usually it involved bears and hiking because apparently people will wear jingly stuff while hiking to scare off bears to avoid confrontations.

As for how to respond to people, I don't know. I usually only wear a tail when I am at a convention, or leaving the con for a bite to eat. I simply don't take them off because I enjoy having the legitimate excuse that there is a con near by.

That said, if people ask about the collar and tail, you should ask them about some random thing they are wearing.

For example Bob comes up and asks why are you wearing a collar and a tail. So you ask Bob, "Why are you wearing (insert generic fashion accessory here)." When they answer, say that's pretty much the same reason you wear your tail and collar.

If people ask me about my head warmer hat thing that has black furry ears on it that I special commissioned for a custom color from Pawstar...I'd say pretty much the same thing.

So if they say "what is up with the ears on your hat?", I'd probably say "The same thing that is up with your taste in taste in music" or something similar. Basically, I like it so I wear it. There needs to be no other reason than that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 10, 2008)

Emil said:


> I was at Katsucon last year, wearing a racoon tail I had just got, waiting for the subway metro thingy to go back to my hotel. So Im chillin there waiting all off by myself, and this huge ass local fat dude is talking loudly with his friends and says, "See that guy over there, Ill bet hes into tentacle porn" I was the only other person at the station ><* Yes, clearly Im into tentacle porn. Asshole.



You should have walked up to him and said, "No, I am not into tentacle porn." I heard you are from a little birdy, but then again he told me to avoid you since clearly you thrive on being rude. Have a good day." Then walk away...


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 10, 2008)

Random person (preferably little kids): Why are you wearing that collar/fur/tail?

Answer: Because you touch yourself at night.


Pretty lame, but that's what I would say.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 11, 2008)

I invariably respond with "Long story, don't ask."  They usually let it lie unless they're really bored/we're stuck together doing nothing for a prolonged period of time (this happens rather often, for some reason), in which case I just tell them they don't want to know and to let it lie.  *shrugs*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

*Package with my collar comes in. My nosey neighbor picks it up and brings it to her from my front porch. They ask who its for and see my name on it. I get it from them then this...*

Mom: Is this yours?
Me: Yep
Mom: What is it?
Me: Noooothing *Places box behind my head idly walking to my room*
Mom: Where did you get it?
Me: Online
Mom: How much was it?
Me: *looks back and walks into my room* Does it matter?

*It continues on like this until I tell her all my friends have them, a lie but not a lie at the same time.*


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> *Package with my collar comes in. My nosey neighbor picks it up and brings it to her from my front porch. They ask who its for and see my name on it. I get it from them then this...*
> 
> Mom: Is this yours?
> Me: Yep
> ...



 My neighbor is like that too. Except he'll open them and THEN deliver them to me....Let's just say ever since I bought a bunch of stuff online. He hasn't opened them since. ^^


----------



## Silver_Rain (Nov 11, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> Random person (preferably little kids): Why are you wearing that collar/fur/tail?
> 
> Answer: Because you touch yourself at night.
> 
> ...



Way to damage them psychologically :|



Psudowolf said:


> My neighbor is like that too. Except he'll open them and THEN deliver them to me....



Isn't that... illegal?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

Silver_Rain said:


> Isn't that... illegal?


Probably, but all he has to say is that he found the package that way and they cant do anything.


----------



## Silver_Rain (Nov 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Probably, but all he has to say is that he found the package that way and they cant do anything.



Fingerprints!
But I suppose that's true. How annoying.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

Silver_Rain said:


> Fingerprints!
> But I suppose that's true. How annoying.


Sad world ^_^;


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 11, 2008)

No, Mad World


----------



## Lumpy (Nov 11, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I don't have those objects, but I got similar questions for other things such as my earrings and my hair color at school many times and I usually simply ask them "Why do you ask to begin with?". They usually reply "Cuz I wanna know" and I end it with "Because I want to. Good day"
> 
> Those who want to to be annoying and push to a "Why do you want to?" won't get a reply from me. It feels like I'm in a Matrix movie. Gee. People can be so annoying sometimes. Gee.


gee, you sure are a socially inept rude jerk! i'd hate to meet you in person! ever heard of curiosity? i mean if you're going to go out with some earrings or ridiculous hair, you should be expecting these kinds of questions, maybe they're trying to flatter you by noticing it


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 11, 2008)

Lupercaleb said:


> gee, you sure are a socially inept rude jerk! i'd hate to meet you in person! ever heard of curiosity? i mean if you're going to go out with some earrings or ridiculous hair, you should be expecting these kinds of questions, maybe they're trying to flatter you by noticing it



Well, actually it's his life and if he wants to be left alone that's his decision, being a rude jerk is just as bad as expecting everybody to act the same. Not everyone is going to want people they don't know prying into their own business, especially if it's 'Furry' and they might be a TINY bit embarrassed by it...ya'know?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I've had people come up to me while I was wearing bunny ears and say "why are you wearing those?" and I just tell them that it's for fun, they always just laugh and say thats cool.


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 12, 2008)

This happend at work: S I walk in wearing my collar, give the usual "alright!" to my work mates. Get changed into fetching Lifeguarding gear take my collar off, and then it begins!

Chrissy D: Short??
Me: yeah...
Chrissy D: why do you have a collar
Me: Because..
Chrissy: but why?
Me: because its different
Zane: nah its weird

In walks the DM
Jon: whats weird?
Zane and Chrissy D: Short has a dog collar
Jon: right....?!?!?

Me to make the situation even more awkward for them: And a lead *wink*
Chrissy D: *silence*
Jon: OOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKK?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
Zane whatever floats your boat
Jon: your on pool in five mins!!


----------



## thebeast76 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm surprised no one's said "Because girls think it's cute".


----------



## Takun (Nov 12, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I'm surprised no one's said "Because girls think it's cute".



Cause I'm a fag.  THE END.


----------



## thebeast76 (Nov 12, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Cause I'm a fag.  THE END.


*OH YOU'D THINK THAT WOULDN'T YOU?*


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 12, 2008)

thebeast76 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one's said "Because girls think it's cute".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that pretty much sums up this fandom. I dont think its something a straight guy would really do... public tail / collar wearing is more of a subby girly-girl/boy thing... attention-seeking behaviour for people with low self-esteem, who literally would be 'the bitch' in any relationship.
Thats why it's not something Id ever do, but I would date a girl who was into it.


----------



## Silver_Rain (Nov 12, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I'm surprised no one's said "Because girls think it's cute".



I would give that response, but people in my area don't tend to respond well to lesbian statements. 



RANQuickFox said:


> public tail / collar wearing is more of a subby girly-girl/boy thing... attention-seeking behaviour for people with low self-esteem, who literally would be 'the bitch' in any relationship.



I resent that  I wear a collar but it's nothing to do with being submissive or seeking attention or anything like that. I just like the way it looks, and feel more comfortable with a collar than without one.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

Silver_Rain said:


> I resent that [...]


i agree. if you like it, why not? and why shouldnt you show yourself the way you want to?
in my opinion its a very brave thing to wear that! keep it up! there must be a heck of a lot of teasing going on then or at least some weird looks on you...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree with Silver and Captain. It's like any other piece of clothing/accessories I own. I'd rather wear it and feel comfortable, even if people like RAN make stereotypes from it.


----------



## Silver_Rain (Nov 13, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i agree. if you like it, why not? and why shouldnt you show yourself the way you want to?
> in my opinion its a very brave thing to wear that! keep it up! there must be a heck of a lot of teasing going on then or at least some weird looks on you...



Actually, aside from the staring, the worst I get is: "Lol, emo." Which is stupid for several reasons, the most prominent one being that I'm not emo at all and don't dress like one


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

Silver_Rain said:


> Actually, aside from the staring, the worst I get is: "Lol, emo." Which is stupid for several reasons, the most prominent one being that I'm not emo at all and don't dress like one


if someone called me emo id just laugh about their stubidness^^
im pretty much the exact opposite XD
but i dont even think you have to be gay or very girly to wear that stuff... unless showing what you like makes you girly XD


----------



## GoreKitten (Nov 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Cause I'm a fag. THE END.


 Lol!


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't dress like an emo. I dress in skater clothing (cause I DO skate.) And I'm not a girly boy, nor am I a bitch in a relationship. I just like to wear them because they make me look awsome.
*
EDIT:*Don't feed the trolls!....If there are any here. *runs*


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I just like to wear them because they make me look awsome.


thats a heck of a good attitude^^


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, I am one of the nicest guys around. Unless you piss me off. ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Thanks, I am one of the nicest guys around. Unless you piss me off. ^^


im also a nice guy^^ its hard to piss me of (i hate confrontations) and im friendly to everyone.
but its really really REALLY important in my opinion to be loyal to yourself. you like your collar? go for it and wear it! beeing emberrased about yourself isnt a good thing


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 13, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> im also a nice guy^^ its hard to piss me of (i hate confrontations) and im friendly to everyone.
> but its really really REALLY important in my opinion to be loyal to yourself. you like your collar? go for it and wear it! beeing emberrased about yourself isnt a good thing


Nope, it's not good karma to be ashamed about yourself. If people don't like what I wear the so be it. 
Sure, I get laughed at because I have my hair spiked and dyed two colors, three piercings in my right ear (redone), and wear a collar/ tail. But that makes me unique in my own eyes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Nope, it's not good karma to be ashamed about yourself. If people don't like what I wear the so be it.
> Sure, I get laughed at because I have my hair spiked and dyed two colors, three piercings in my right ear (redone), and wear a collar/ tail. But that makes me unique in my own eyes.


beeing unique is very important today. F the status quo and the mainstream^^
but srsly: who for the holy mother of fuck has the right to criticize your outfit or to judge you by your style? correct! no one^^


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, nobody has the *right* to. But then again nobody is stopping them, I don't care much anyway. If you make fun of something that someone else does, then you yourself have something to hide.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Yeah, nobody has the *right* to. But then again nobody is stopping them, I don't care much anyway. If you make fun of something that someone else does, then you yourself have something to hide.


true... true...


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 13, 2008)

When I was skating at a local park. A kid that lives down the street from me (He lives four houses down and hates my guts.) followed me down to the skate park with my friends. When I came up out of the bowl he grabbed my tail and yanked *HARD*. It caused me to fall backwards into the bowl, I got up, climbed out and asked him "What is your major malfunction!?" he responded by calling me a furfag and trying to yank my tail again. My friends crowded around me, He said again " Are you going to have you're friends gang up on me?" I quietly stated "nope, if you want to fight then i'll fight you myself. After that, he took a swing at me. And thus being too short he missed. With one well placed right hook he was out cold....Problem solved ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> When I was skating at a local park. A kid that lives down the street from me (He lives four houses down and hates my guts.) followed me down to the skate park with my friends. When I came up out of the bowl he grabbed my tail and yanked *HARD*. It caused me to fall backwards into the bowl, I got up, climbed out and asked him "What is your major malfunction!?" he responded by calling me a furfag and trying to yank my tail again. My friends crowded around me, He said again " Are you going to have you're friends gang up on me?" I quietly stated "nope, if you want to fight then i'll fight you myself. After that, he took a swing at me. And thuse being too short he missed. With one well placed right hook he was out cold....Problem solved ^^


violence doesnt solve anything... but that brat was begging for a good ass beat^^
what a douche....


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I guess that comes with the territory.
I don't fight unless someone else starts it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Well, I guess that comes with the territory.
> I don't fight unless someone else starts it.


me neither.
that kid must have been a real pain in the ass... ive never hit someone in my entire life but i guess i would have reacted just like you


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 13, 2008)

That kid always rides by my house at six in the morning (he has a paper route) and throw's the paper at my window. 
And during the summer months he used to doorbell ditch my house until I walked out with an AR-15 once.^^
But in all respects, he is a total and complete pain in the ass. His whole family is that way...Eh, what can you do?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Eh, what can you do?


hit him again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again until he either learns or dies.
is it possible to reason with them?
aww man... i hate it. hes picking on you because you know who and what you are... 
the sad thing is that he probably doesnt XD many young homophobic people for example are trying to hide their own homosexuality by picking on gay people


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 13, 2008)

True, I am openly Bisexual. Many people in my neighborhood know that and don't care. Most if not all of them are mormon, the kids family is *EXTREMELY* Religious.
 I don't care if you're religious or not, just don't force it onto me. 
I know who I am and what I believe, if you try and force it on me it will get launched back into your face with a 105mm Artillery gun.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 13, 2008)

i dont wear a collar or a tail but a funny thing happend the other day i mentioned that i wear cammo clothes when not at work and that my fav is a real british army jacket i bought while on holidays and the imediate response was that i was somesort of gun nut. lol (i dont own a gun not even a replica, alltho i do want a deactivated ww2 rifle)


----------



## xiath (Nov 13, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> beeing unique is very important today. F the status quo and the mainstream^^
> but srsly: who for the holy mother of fuck has the right to criticize your outfit or to judge you by your style? correct! no one^^



Wise words from a wise person  .

Even if they criticize you, who cares.  You should be able to wear whatever the fuck you want.  and being conformist with clothing (or conformist at all) is stupid.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 13, 2008)

Wearing weird shit for the sake of attracting attention or 'unique'(by the way, trying to be unique makes you distinctively not-unique in your attempts to be unique, so go figure)makes you an attention-whore that no one except similarly mentally impaired individuals will want to be around.  Enjoy being shunned.

I can see where RAN is coming from with the denoting of collars to subby girly-girl/boi types, as I have yet to see a big dude who actually looks as though he could ruin people's shit with a collar on.  It's always some pasty waste of flesh with pimply skin and glasses, usually with cat-ears too or even a tail.  They don't look special or unique, but instead they exhibit a very depressing aura that makes me want to not be in their immediate area.  They're pathetic like a wet cigarette. 

You won't catch me wearing a collar.  Not because I have moral issues about it, but my ancestors were dragged over to the New World in collars and chains and made to work for nothing on plantations.  I have no wish to re-enact what they went through, and if some fool approached me saying "U SHOULD WEAR A COLLAR", he's gonna get his goddamned jaw broken.

I guess some white people wanted to know what slavery was like and started wearing collars and chains and other weird crap.


/politically incorrect


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 14, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> Yeah, that pretty much sums up this fandom. I dont think its something a straight guy would really do... public tail / collar wearing is more of a subby girly-girl/boy thing... attention-seeking behaviour for people with low self-esteem, who literally would be 'the bitch' in any relationship.
> Thats why it's not something Id ever do, but I would date a girl who was into it.


 
You haven't meet Azra-fox then... He's straight (shame... he's hot) and taken! (shame... no chance of a conversion) and does where tail/collar/paws in public, and could probably batter anyone who took the piss


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Wearing weird shit for the sake of attracting attention or 'unique'(by the way, trying to be unique makes you distinctively not-unique in your attempts to be unique, so go figure)makes you an attention-whore that no one except similarly mentally impaired individuals will want to be around.  Enjoy being shunned.
> 
> I can see where RAN is coming from with the denoting of collars to subby girly-girl/boi types, as I have yet to see a big dude who actually looks as though he could ruin people's shit with a collar on.  It's always some pasty waste of flesh with pimply skin and glasses, usually with cat-ears too or even a tail.  They don't look special or unique, but instead they exhibit a very depressing aura that makes me want to not be in their immediate area.  They're pathetic like a wet cigarette.
> 
> ...


Well, I can see where you're coming from.... But that's no need to bash other people's reason for wearing one. Besides, not everyone who wears one is a fat/ nerdy/ emo/ whatever. That's stereotyping, and not cool. I wear my collar almost everywhere except to my second job as a night guard for dugway proving grounds, and I wear my tail when I feel the need to shock the general public.
 And yet, there is no need to insert race into the subject. This topic just started as a way to come up with snappy comebacks to jerks. Now it's being hailed as racial profiling... There is absloutely *NO NEED* for stuff like this to pop up.



Short-snout said:


> You haven't meet Azra-fox then... He's straight (shame... he's hot) and taken! (shame... no chance of a conversion) and does where tail/collar/paws in public, and could probably batter anyone who took the piss


BTW: Nice save!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Well, I can see where you're coming from.... But that's no need to bash other people's reason for wearing one. Besides, not everyone who wears one is a fat/ nerdy/ emo/ whatever. That's stereotyping, and not cool. I wear my collar almost everywhere except to my second job as a night guard for dugway proving grounds, and I wear my tail when I feel the need to shock the general public.
> And yet, there is no need to insert race into the subject. This topic just started as a way to come up with snappy comebacks to jerks. Now it's being hailed as racial profiling... There is absloutely *NO NEED* for stuff like this to pop up.


you are right. if an accessoir like that makes you an attention-whore then what about other expensive accessoirs?
if you just wear it without rubbing it in everyones face its cool.


----------



## Arcane hollow (Nov 14, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Wearing weird shit for the sake of attracting attention or 'unique'(by the way, trying to be unique makes you distinctively not-unique in your attempts to be unique, so go figure)makes you an attention-whore that no one except similarly mentally impaired individuals will want to be around.  Enjoy being shunned.
> 
> I can see where RAN is coming from with the denoting of collars to subby girly-girl/boi types, as I have yet to see a big dude who actually looks as though he could ruin people's shit with a collar on.  It's always some pasty waste of flesh with pimply skin and glasses, usually with cat-ears too or even a tail.  They don't look special or unique, but instead they exhibit a very depressing aura that makes me want to not be in their immediate area.  They're pathetic like a wet cigarette.
> 
> ...



I can understand where your coming from where the fuck does race fall into this, I honesty want know.  Sure my ancestor where brought across the ocean too..i don't bitch about it.  For one I'm glad that they did because i would not want be in some little mud hut dieing of hunger... I wear a collar for my own pleasure, not to stand out.


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 18, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> BTW: Nice save!


Cheers bro! =3 I'm his girlfriend's 'gay' (i'm Bi really) best friend


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 18, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Wearing weird shit for the sake of attracting attention or 'unique'(by the way, trying to be unique makes you distinctively not-unique in your attempts to be unique, so go figure)makes you an attention-whore that no one except similarly mentally impaired individuals will want to be around.  Enjoy being shunned.
> 
> I can see where RAN is coming from with the denoting of collars to subby girly-girl/boi types, as I have yet to see a big dude who actually looks as though he could ruin people's shit with a collar on.  It's always some pasty waste of flesh with pimply skin and glasses, usually with cat-ears too or even a tail.  They don't look special or unique, but instead they exhibit a very depressing aura that makes me want to not be in their immediate area.  They're pathetic like a wet cigarette.
> 
> ...



Way to go, failing your post by generalizing everyone. Hey, I'm just being honest here. Wearing weird things? Who are you to say, that because something is weird to you, it makes people who wear it an attention whore? Weird is subjective, you know. So you should think about that before posting accusations of people who wear things like collars as doing it because they want attention.

I guess I will use myself as a good example of how it is not about attention from other people.

I have three collars. A black one, a red one, both with silver bells, and a thicker black one with a bigger bronze bell. Each one of those collars matches certain combination of clothes from my wardrobe. If you pull your clothes together correctly, a collar can be a accent to the clothes, and in that way blend in so it doesn't stand out. So I wear my collars as a fashion accessory, and because I like them.

I have a hat from Pawstar. It has fluffy black ears on it. I chose black because it is more subtle(and it matches almost every piece of clothing I own). Maybe a person might find their attention grabbed by the hat when I wear it when it is cold outside, but the only intention of wearing said hat, is that I like it, and it also keeps my warm.

So you see, it isn't necessarily about attention.

If you are taken and you don't want to be bothered , or you are not taken and still do not want to be bothered so much by those looking for a mate, it can a way of telling others "Hey, I'm taken". It has nothing to do with wanting attention, but instead is an attempt to ward off certain kinds of attention with certain kinds of intentions.

For furries, non-black collars, especially the ones you get at pet stores and stuff, with tags offer up in the general public a way of telling other potential furries "Hey I am a furrie!". So, in turn it can lead to people who are both furrie talking to each other because one or both recognizes the symbolism.

However as far as my knowledge of history goes, collars didn't really get worn in the modern era until the Punks picked it up, and the offshoot from that, the Goths picked up as well...and later on when BSMD got popular for some people, they picked it up and then baw now because they thing they imported from the Punks and Goths should be only for their group and no one else should use it, which is down right arrogent.

If you don't like all this, oh well. Maybe you shouldn't come here, generalizing the whole topic and accusing people of being attention whores.

And....race has nothing to do with this. Don't try to pull that card. Plus most people have ancestors who were enslaved at some point and time. So shut it about that, okay? If you are going to be that way why not stop eating since your ancestors used to slave away so others could have food. Why not, refrain from wearing cotton clothes since your ancestors may or may not have worked on cotton farms?

EDIT: Yes I am aware that people will wear collar to gain attention and the same with ears. Often they don't make it match what they wear so it sticks out like a sore thumb. That, however, does not justify coming in here and saying "Blah, it's weird to me, therefore only attention whore wear it..."


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya know, at first I wasn't gonna post on this thread but then I decided to go ahead because I have worn a very wide collar with a rather large bell on it shopping with my daughter. She's 19 and she had on her collar/bell/tag too. Very few looks and no bad comments, at least not to my face. (5' 10" + 190lbs and it's not all fat, either), The gal with the pink hair at Hot Topics wanted to know where we got them at. (we had gotten them from a dealer at Further Confusion 2008.)

I do however get all kinds of comments when I wear my kilt out and about. (worn properly with a sporran, kilt socks/flashes and a kilt-cut jacket of some sort) Some people just don't know what to make of it so I hear the comments. "skirt" "fag" "queer" "cross-dresser", the usual. BTW, I'm 51/straight/hetro/mormon/married/children/grandchildren/scottish games participant. Yeah, I like to throw the caber in the Master's Division a bit, among other contests.

If people can't deal with ears/tails/collars/leashes, they should just keep their mouth shut. I did tell a guy once the reason I had a collar on was so people would know I was domesticated and not a feral person. He just looked at me strange. I was with my wife at the moment. :shock:

Kellan the old warhorse


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 18, 2008)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Ya know, at first I wasn't gonna post on this thread but then I decided to go ahead because I have worn a very wide collar with a rather large bell on it shopping with my daughter. She's 19 and she had on her collar/bell/tag too. Very few looks and no bad comments, at least not to my face. (5' 10" + 190lbs and it's not all fat, either), The gal with the pink hair at Hot Topics wanted to know where we got them at. (we had gotten them from a dealer at Further Confusion 2008.)
> 
> I do however get all kinds of comments when I wear my kilt out and about. (worn properly with a sporran, kilt socks/flashes and a kilt-cut jacket of some sort) Some people just don't know what to make of it so I hear the comments. "skirt" "fag" "queer" "cross-dresser", the usual. BTW, I'm 51/straight/hetro/mormon/married/children/grandchildren/scottish games participant. Yeah, I like to throw the caber in the Master's Division a bit, among other contests.
> 
> ...



That is pretty....I don't know what to call it. You wear a collar you get strange looks.

You wear a kilt, and you get called a fag.

People amaze me. That said not once has anyone ever said anything rude to me about me wearing a collar. However, several times I have gained compliments from people about the collar. I guess it is because I make the collar work well with the outfit.

I was in the bathroom at college once and I was washing my hands and this girl comes up and says she loves my outfits, but she likes the red collar better. That was really random...but kind of cool at the same time. Mind you this wasn't some weaboo....it was a grown women who said that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> That is pretty....I don't know what to call it. You wear a collar you get strange looks.
> 
> You wear a kilt, and you get called a fag.
> 
> ...



yeah, it has to work with the outfit to make people shut up i guess... 

beeing called a fag for wearing a kilt... thats just plain stupid XD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 18, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, it has to work with the outfit to make people shut up i guess...
> 
> beeing called a fag for wearing a kilt... thats just plain stupid XD



That may be....but I agree with you on that it is plain stupid to call someone a fag for wearing a kilt. Those kinds of people need a good slap in the face with something called "culture".


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> That may be....but I agree with you on that it is plain stupid to call someone a fag for wearing a kilt. Those kinds of people need a good slap in the face with something called "culture".


That is extremely rude....
Getting my tail pulled does not even compare to that...


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Wearing weird shit for the sake of attracting attention or 'unique'(by the way, trying to be unique makes you distinctively not-unique in your attempts to be unique, so go figure)makes you an attention-whore that no one except similarly mentally impaired individuals will want to be around.  Enjoy being shunned.
> 
> I can see where RAN is coming from with the denoting of collars to subby girly-girl/boi types, as I have yet to see a big dude who actually looks as though he could ruin people's shit with a collar on.  It's always some pasty waste of flesh with pimply skin and glasses, usually with cat-ears too or even a tail.  They don't look special or unique, but instead they exhibit a very depressing aura that makes me want to not be in their immediate area.  They're pathetic like a wet cigarette.
> 
> ...





What the?!?

What does race have to do with a person wearing a collar. My ancestors were dragged here from Africa to the Carribean before shipped to Louisiana as freemen, settled and walked all the way to Virginia and you do not see me bawing about "Wearing a spiked collar =Slavery". Race has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What the?!?
> 
> What does race have to do with a person wearing a color. My ancestors were dragged here from Africa to the Carribean before shipped to Louisiana as freemen, settled and walked all the way to Virginia and you do not see me bawing about "Wearing a spiked collar =Slavery". Race has nothing to do with it.


Hit in the face with an iron gauntlet!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 18, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> That is extremely rude....
> Getting my tail pulled does not even compare to that...



It almost trumps my experience with being ganged up upon by nuns and being called a "Satan worshiping atheist"

I think that goes to show how how people get comfy in their own little delusion of "normal". When they come across something different, no matter how simple it is, they more often than not will react rudely.

That's human nature apparently. See something different? Hate it, poke fun at it, bully it, be rude to it....anything but try and understand it.

But...you cannot help that. So no matter what other people think, or feel, you, me, and others should just ignore people, and wear what we want. Because wearing what others want you to wear to fit their delusion of normal...that certainly isn't unique. Choosing to be yourself, and to wear what you want no matter what others say...that is true difference.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Well put. My brother is mormon, and he wants to put me out in the yard with a leash on. I just said: "good, I need to clear my head a bit"


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, not many people near me are overly religious or anything, and I don't wear a tail or collar, so no need for anything _yet_.
However, a couple of ideas:
"Why don't you?"
"I'm not. It's an optical illusion generated by the stupidity of your ignorant mind"
Or of course, you could recite a massive lecture of what a furry is, what it means to you, and why you feel the need to wear a tail and collar. If they try and leave, you can grab them and say "Oi bitch, you asked, so you're gonna listen."

=^_^=


----------



## Merion (Nov 18, 2008)

People usually go facepalm when they see me wearing furry stuff X'3

But one guy at school went further:

Me: *wears a collar*
Random dude at school: OLOLOL, why do you have a MUZZLE??!!
Me: Muzzle? --'
Radom dude: ...or whatever you call it!

That was full of epic fail. =w=' Maybe he felt like being funny or something, but I was like "WTF, what an ignorant asshole" >>'


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 18, 2008)

girl at school: are you retarded/
me: why?
girl at school: why you wearing a collar?
me: wait wait wait, you are calling me retarded for wearing certain clothing?
girl at school: huh no your wearing a collar..
me: so! doesnt give you a damn right to judge me just because i choose dress a certain way!
girl at school: ... sorry D:
me: all goo in the neighborhood
girl at school:....*leaves*


so yeah... >.> .... dood


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2008)

How do I convince my parents to let me wear a tail?

I'm 17, they won't let me wear it till I'm no longer under their roof. But shit, my reputation is already sucking.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 18, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> How do I convince my parents to let me wear a tail?
> 
> I'm 17, they won't let me wear it till I'm no longer under their roof. But shit, my reputation is already sucking.



sneak it out ._. i do the same with my collar dood


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> sneak it out ._. i do the same with my collar dood


They drive me to school. T.T


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 18, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Way to go, failing your post by generalising everyone. Hey, I'm just being honest here. Wearing weird things? Who are you to say, that because something is weird to you, it makes people who wear it an attention whore? Weird is subjective, you know. So you should think about that before posting accusations of people who wear things like collars as doing it because they want attention.


But 'weird' isn't subjective...that is complete BS. I don't believe that anyone who puts on a collar for wearing out in public isn't fully aware that doing so is something that is far from normal... you KNOW its going to make you stand out, draw strange looks. If you expect me to believe that they aren't fully aware of this fact and that it somehow factors into their decision to wear a collar, you are asking me to swallow a massive fib.

I'm not judging anyone who does dress up in public; making yourself noticeable is a social trait and can have perfectly valid psychological motivations... 'attention seeking behaviour' is simply what this is... accessories aren't about comfort, and neither is the choice to wear distinctive clothing, they are about how others see you.

If you wear a collar in public, its because you want to be visually recognisable as 'different', and I don't see what point there is to denying this. Being oblivious to your own instincts and motivations is not a trait of sentient intelligence - that some humans deliberately chose ignorance over enlightenment is atavistic foolishness.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 18, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> They drive me to school. T.T



so does my mom dood  just keep it hid xD i "let my friend borrow it" works for me...


----------



## Takun (Nov 18, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> But 'weird' isn't subjective...that is complete BS. I don't believe that anyone who puts on a collar for wearing out in public isn't fully aware that doing so is something that is far from normal... you KNOW its going to make you stand out, draw strange looks. If you expect me to believe that they aren't fully aware of this fact and that it somehow factors into their decision to wear a collar, you are asking me to swallow a massive fib.
> 
> I'm not judging anyone who does dress up in public; making yourself noticeable is a social trait and can have perfectly valid psychological motivations... 'attention seeking behaviour' is simply what this is... accessories aren't about comfort, and neither is the choice to wear distinctive clothing, they are about how others see you.
> 
> If you wear a collar in public, its because you want to be visually recognisable as 'different', and I don't see what point there is to denying this. Being oblivious to your own instincts and motivations is not a trait of sentient intelligence - that some humans deliberately chose ignorance over enlightenment is atavistic foolishness.



My collar feels nice and I think it looks good on me.  I don't do it to be noticed, but because I like it.  Am I going to draw strange looks?  Yes.  Do I give a fuck about people I'm never going to see again?  No, dood.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> so does my mom dood  just keep it hid xD i "let my friend borrow it" works for me...


That doesn't work for a foot-2 foot long tail.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 18, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> That doesn't work for a foot-2 foot long tail.



curses hmm well wear it when there not around and take pictures 

sorry im no help dood


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 18, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> My collar feels nice and I think it looks good on me.  I don't do it to be noticed, but because I like it.  Am I going to draw strange looks?  Yes.  Do I give a fuck about people I'm never going to see again?  No, dood.





> I think it looks good on me.  I don't do it to be noticed





> *I think it looks good on me.  I don't do it to be noticed*



Unless you spend a lot of time admiring yourself in the mirror, you are deluding yourself if you think you aren't wearing it for other people to see.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, if it _feels _good, then there. It feels good. 

People don't have to suffer from some "lookitme" disorder to wear odd clothing/accessories.


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 18, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Hey, if it _feels _good, then there. It feels good.
> 
> People don't have to *realise they* suffer from some "lookitme" disorder to wear odd clothing/accessories.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay Ran, what do you wear? Nothing?


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

Smash-Kun said:


> Person:What's with the collar?
> Me: I found it in your mom's closet. She has some pretty kinky stuff.
> Person:...



You, my friend, rock.


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

I will probably get a collar once I pay off a bill of mine.  I don't know if I'd wear it to school or in public, at least not very often...


----------



## Takun (Nov 18, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> Unless you spend a lot of time admiring yourself in the mirror, you are deluding yourself if you think you aren't wearing it for other people to see.




I do!  I also love looking at myself in windows and in my webcam which I keep on all the time in the corner, dood.

The looks good on me was referring to the fact that really doesn't stand out or draw a whole lot of attention.  If it looked bad on me, I wouldn't wear it because I _would _feel like I was standing out.  I'm a pretty introspective dood.  In fact if I think I'm going some place where it'd stick out too much, I leave it behind.  There are times when it's appropriate and times when it's not, dood.


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 18, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Okay Ran, what do you wear? Nothing?


Well Im a straight guy, not a chick, gay or metrosexual so believe it or not I dress normally. If you* really* dont care how other people view you, you actually dont dress differently at all, besides the simple concessions of personal hygiene, clean clothes and the occasional haircut if you have a job that requires it.


----------



## Takun (Nov 18, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> Well Im a straight guy, not a chick, gay or metrosexual so believe it or not I dress normally. If you* really* dont care how other people view you, you actually dont dress differently at all, besides the simple concessions of personal hygiene, clean clothes and the occasional haircut if you have a job that requires it.



http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q4/Ddevil_01/IMG000332.jpg

AM I STANDIN' OUT DOOD?!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> Well Im a straight guy, not a chick, gay or metrosexual so believe it or not I dress normally. If you* really* dont care how other people view you, you actually dont dress differently at all, besides the simple concessions of personal hygiene, clean clothes and the occasional haircut if you have a job that requires it.


Ugh, that sounds boring and unattractive.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 18, 2008)

i'm sorry, RAN, but i have so many problems with some of the things you've said. i've waited a while to comment, but i've decided now to join the thread. also, this is kind of a long post, so i'm sorry.



RANQuickFox said:


> I dont think its something a straight guy would really do... public tail / collar wearing is more of a subby girly-girl/boy thing... attention-seeking behaviour for people with low self-esteem, who literally would be 'the bitch' in any relationship.



just like a few people who've posted before me, i resent this. i'm a straight guy, and i wear a tail all the time. i don't do it [at least not primarily] to seek attention, i do it because i like it. also, i'm not really sure i understand or like your use of the word "literally," since we're talking about humans, some of which are guys, and not female dogs/wolves/foxes/otters.



RANQuickFox said:


> Well Im a straight guy, not a chick, gay or metrosexual so believe it or not I dress normally.



so only straight guys dress normally? and what is it that makes you the normal one, and not the people who dress differently than you?



RANQuickFox said:


> If you really dont care how other people view you, you actually dont dress differently at all, besides the simple concessions of personal hygiene, clean clothes and the occasional haircut if you have a job that requires it.



more than just hygiene and job requirements go into the clothing choices of people who don't care what others think. probably the main thing, which you've neglected to include here, is comfortability.



RANQuickFox said:


> Unless you spend a lot of time admiring yourself in the mirror, you are deluding yourself if you think you aren't wearing it for other people to see.



when i wear a tail, i do like how i look in it, and i do look at myself in the mirror sometimes. plus, it's just comfortable to me. i like how it feels. there are plenty of people who wear things for reasons other than for other people to see.



RANQuickFox said:


> I don't believe that anyone who puts on a collar for wearing out in public isn't fully aware that doing so is something that is far from normal... you KNOW its going to make you stand out, draw strange looks.



just because people know that something they do is weird doesn't mean they do it because it's weird. and just because someone does something because it's weird doesn't mean they have some sort of attention-seeking disorder.



RANQuickFox said:


> I'm not judging anyone who does dress up in public



no, you're not judging people, you're just putting people into boxes, such as "subby girly-girl/boy," "people with low self-esteem, who literally would be 'the bitch' in any relationship," and "people with an attention-seeking disorder," based on the things they do that may or may not be related to said boxes.



RANQuickFox said:


> accessories aren't about comfort, and neither is the choice to wear distinctive clothing, they are about how others see you.



they very easily can be about comfort, especially when the accessories change the fit of your pants because they add weight to the back or when they fight tightly around your neck.



anyways, this is one convo i had with a classmate recently when i was wearing a tail and ears:

classmate: what are you wearing?!
me: an outfit.
classmate: oh my goodness. why?
me: because it's awesome.
classmate: huh. you're a peculiar individual.
me: that's probably true.
classmate: VERY peculiar.... VERY VERY peculiar.
me: uh-huh...
classmate: VERY peculiar.

he's crazy. also, he's very willing to wear Go Diego! Go! band-aids and super tight pants, but he thinks i'm weird for wearing a pink shirt.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> But 'weird' isn't subjective...that is complete BS. I don't believe that anyone who puts on a collar for wearing out in public isn't fully aware that doing so is something that is far from normal... you KNOW its going to make you stand out, draw strange looks. If you expect me to believe that they aren't fully aware of this fact and that it somehow factors into their decision to wear a collar, you are asking me to swallow a massive fib.
> 
> I'm not judging anyone who does dress up in public; making yourself noticeable is a social trait and can have perfectly valid psychological motivations... 'attention seeking behaviour' is simply what this is... accessories aren't about comfort, and neither is the choice to wear distinctive clothing, they are about how others see you.
> 
> If you wear a collar in public, its because you want to be visually recognisable as 'different', and I don't see what point there is to denying this. Being oblivious to your own instincts and motivations is not a trait of sentient intelligence - that some humans deliberately chose ignorance over enlightenment is atavistic foolishness.



Have you never left your cul-de-sac? Or do you live under a rock?

Weird is completely subjective. Ask anyone who travels...or has traveled. You are ignorant to suggest otherwise. Case in point where I live it is normal for girls to wear pants. I've been to a place in the state of Missouri, where it is considered weird by the people there to for a girl to wear pants. For them the norm is skirts....knee length at that.

In my area it is normal to find people who wear black clothes.

In that one place in Missouri it is not only weird, but considered satanic to wear more than one black item.

Weird is not set in stone. It changes as decades change, and it changes as you go from state to state, city to city, country by country an so on. What is normal in one place will not be normal in the other. The whole idea of weird is what is not normal to you...therefore it IS subjective. Besides, the only way to make something normal, is to not be afraid to use it, or engage in it, or wear it. Everything is strange or weird at some point until enough people do or get or wear it, and it becomes normal. That is how life works, and how cultures works.

Yes you are judging others based on a fashion accessory which is pretty close to judging them for what they wear/clothes. You are trying to force your idea of why people wear collars upon other people, because of what you judge their purpose to be.

You are an silly to try to tell people that the only reason "they wear a collar is to be noticed". I suppose you skipped over the part where I pointed out how collars can be used to ward off attention which is the complete opposite. I suppose I should put in there that I find it side effect of people thinking that wearing a collar means "you are taken" to be quite useful. Especially since I am not interested in dating and tired of people being nice to me only because they want to ask me out. It's like...don't try to be my friend and then try to date me. Off-topic though...

Moving on there are other uses for collars. I have found that collars serve a good purpose for when I suit up. They keep the nape in place. I have good memories of running around in costume at conventions, with my bell jingling away, on my collar. I like that feeling...I get having it on. It reminds me of some of the happiest times of my life...much the same way someone might wear a necklace because it reminds them of the person who gave it to them.

People will have different reasons for wearing collars. Attention does not have to be one of them.

Maybe you should stop to try to understand the subject, functionality, and fashion that is associated with the object in question. That's my honesty right there.


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 19, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Have you never left your cul-de-sac? Or do you live under a rock?
> 
> Weird is completely subjective. Ask anyone who travels...or has traveled. You are ignorant to suggest otherwise. Case in point where I live it is normal for girls to wear pants. I've been to a place in the state of Missouri, where it is considered weird by the people there to for a girl to wear pants. For them the norm is skirts....knee length at that.
> 
> ...


Let me clarify - there's nothing subjective about weirdness in the context of this discussion, since everyone here is aware that public collar or tail wearing is in fact weird even if they like to pretend it isn't.



> Yes you are judging others based on a fashion accessory which is pretty close to judging them for what they wear/clothes. You are trying to force your idea of why people wear collars upon other people, because of what you judge their purpose to be.
> 
> You are an silly to try to tell people that the only reason "they wear a collar is to be noticed". I suppose you skipped over the part where I pointed out how collars can be used to ward off attention which is the complete opposite. I suppose I should put in there that I find it side effect of people thinking that wearing a collar means "you are taken" to be quite useful. Especially since I am not interested in dating and tired of people being nice to me only because they want to ask me out. It's like...don't try to be my friend and then try to date me. Off-topic though...
> 
> ...


I understand that people are frequently unaware of the driving motivation behind certain actions, and even when they are, often are not honest about them to themselves or others.

I know that when trying to deduce a human's motive for the actions they take, asking them will only tell you what they want you to know... its an answer but it isn't *the* answer.

Is it possible for someone to wear these accessories out in public without realising how strange it makes them appear? of course not - its a decision they've clearly weighed, and decided that whatever their other motivation/s for wearing these accessories, they do in fact want to be seen wearing them.

It is therefore no stretch to say that if someone *did not* want the attention that came from wearing these accessories in public, that their reasons for wearing them would have to be stronger in order to overcome their reluctance? 

True, people have supplied various other motivations for wearing them besides desire for attention... Im not saying they are not factors, merely that they do not seem like strong enough motivations to render a person indifferent to the mostly bad attention they will receive.

And thats the biggest give-away that this is in fact attention seeking behaviour : indifference to both good and bad attention, when most of the attention is bound to be of the bad kind, a sure sign of low self-esteem.

What do you think is behind this outpouring of desire to be confrontational assholes to curious members of the public that has taken up so many pages in this thread? are the demographics I mentioned not the main offenders? Yes nachoboy, you *do* fit the profile because you are a self-confessed emo, that's a box you put yourself in.


----------



## FurryWurry (Nov 19, 2008)

Women have been wearing collars for generations. At the highest levels of society. At fancy dress balls. With pendants -- from bells to diamonds.

They're often called "chokers."

Granted, they're usually not from a pet shop, and don't often have big shiny buckles, but that's what they are.

And yes, they're intended to send a signal to the viewer, just as *all* clothing is.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 19, 2008)

isnt a collar just another kind of nacklace? i dont get why you say its so weird...
even a tail is just another kind of accessoir to me. its just something a little different^^


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 19, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> isnt a collar just another kind of nacklace? i dont get why you say its so weird...
> even a tail is just another kind of accessoir to me. its just something a little different^^


It's weird because everyone knows it is. We were born into a world where necklaces are thought of as normal, but collars and tails on humans aren't.

It will take more to dispute this fact than merely feigning ignorance and posing a theoretical - playing devil's advocate is an intellectually dishonest exercise, so please don't do it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2008)

> *By RanQuickFox* Let me clarify - there's nothing subjective about weirdness in the context of this discussion, since everyone here is aware that public collar or tail wearing is in fact weird even if they like to pretend it isn't.


I'm not talking about tails am I? I'm simply dealing with the subject of collars. There are places where it is not strange at all to see someone wearing a collar. Stop pretending you have been everywhere. You haven't. So you cannot justify saying that it is "Weird to wear a collar in public". It is not that way everywhere. I can use where I live as a good testament to that. Keep in mind of course, weird is subjective. So is "Normal"

In my area, we had punks first. They wore the collars. Then they sort of faded out and Goths showed up in huge numbers. They wore the collars. Then they sort of faded a bit. Now furries have shown up before the public eye due to a newspaper article. They wear the collars.

In my area, collars have been seen on at least three different groups and they continue to be seen, therefore they are not strange or new to the public. If this were not the case I would be getting strange looks from people and people asking questions....but I've never  once got a strange look from someone for wearing a collar. Which is why I think the whole thing about collars being worn and getting strange looks is sort of...silly. But then again maybe not everyone lives in a place things come and go, like they do here.

Anyway, stop playing like you know how everything is for every place out there. You want to claim that wearing something is weird everywhere in the public eye judging by your posts but you have not been everywhere, so stop using fractal logic, please. Your idea of weird is subjective and not fact.



> *By RANQuickFox *I understand that people are frequently unaware of the driving motivation behind certain actions, and even when they are, often are not honest about them to themselves or others.
> 
> I know that when trying to deduce a human's motive for the actions they take, asking them will only tell you what they want you to know... its an answer but it isn't *the* answer.
> 
> Is it possible for someone to wear these accessories out in public without realising how *strange* it makes them appear? of course not - its a decision they've clearly weighed, and decided that whatever their other motivation/s for wearing these accessories, they do in fact want to be seen wearing them.


Your first line...irrelevent. It's not your place to decide if a person is aware of the driving motivation behind their actions. Look, I know you cannot read minds. It seems to me the only reason you bring up honesty is because unless people view it the way you do(ie it's strange), they are not honest to themselves.

Plenty of people are perfectly aware that when they put that collar on there are going to be people who find it unusual. That said, who cares? You can put anything on, and chances are you will find some person or group of people who find it unusual. So there is no point to caring if it might look strange on them because there is no point pretending that to be something that doesn't exist, normal, or weird.  Put on a scarf in the middle of winter, I guarantee you someone out there will find it strange.

Moving on. The reason why people will not be always be honest about why they do something is because when it comes down to it, it's not really the business of other people to know why you wear a said item. What of it?

Here again with that third line, you are forcing the ideal that wearing a collar is weird because you cannot see it as anything but weird. Maybe you need to stop talking here. Face it, it's not weird everywhere. Okay? Really this reminds me of having to listen to some girl....who wanted to force everyone to accept that anyone who wears anything associated with the Gothic sub-culture is weird. Never mind the fact that she dressed up like an American version of Ganguro. Again, you find something strange? It's subjective. Others will find it normal.




> *By RANQuickFox *It is therefore no stretch to say that if someone *did not* want the attention that came from wearing these accessories in public, that their reasons for wearing them would have to be stronger in order to overcome their reluctance?
> 
> True, people have supplied various other motivations for wearing them besides desire for attention... Im not saying they are not factors, merely that they do not seem like strong enough motivations to render a person indifferent to the mostly bad attention they will receive.


Uh....so basically what you are saying is that no one should ever wear anything they like because of the slight possibility that some people might not see as normal? That, is a big stretch.

What are we dealing with? Collars? Since when do you get mostly bad reactions and attention from it? Where I live, the only attention drawn to my collar, is positive. If anyone has ever said anything about it, it is because they like it, and think it is neat. In fact I get more negative attention from my pants than I do from anything else, but that is only one time, versus zero. I get a lot of good positive reactions from people who like my pants. That is not why I wear them though...I find them comfortable, they last a long time, and I like how they look. 

Stop it please, with the assumption that wearing collar equals weird, or wearing collar equals negative reactions. Not only it is it your non-factual opinion, but its SUBJECTIVE. It is not SUBJECTIVELY weird everywhere. My area can vouch for that.



> *By RANQuickFox* And thats the biggest give-away that this is in fact attention seeking behaviour : indifference to both good and bad attention, when most of the attention is bound to be of the bad kind, a sure sign of low self-esteem.
> 
> What do you think is behind this outpouring of desire to be confrontational assholes to curious members of the public that has taken up so many pages in this thread? are the demographics I mentioned not the main offenders? Yes nachoboy, you *do* fit the profile because you are a self-confessed emo, that's a box you put yourself in.


Indifference to both good and bad behaviors/reactions is a sign that you are not wearing it for attention. It has nothing at all to do with self esteem. Stop making stuff up please. Thriving on the positive reactions, and ignoring the negative...that could be a sign of low self-esteem.

This is the internet, not everyone is going to say what they say here. You should know this.

You know though, neither what I have said or what you have said is really completely valid. We have to pretend weird and normal actually exists. In reality there is no real thing as normal or weird. It's all subjective. If you even pretend it exists, you have no grounds to stand on presenting your opinion of what is weird as fact. My one experience in my area negates all you have said.

I cannot express this enough: In all reality, normal and weird don't exist. It is subjective, from person to person, city to city, state to state, country to country, island to island, dimension to dimension, universe to universe, galaxy to galaxy. It is a state of mind we pretend exists to make ourselves feel better or feel different. Which is what my entire post is about. It's weird to you? It's normal in my area. That is probably because weird and normal don't really exist because it changes.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> Well Im a straight guy, not a chick, gay or metrosexual so believe it or not I dress normally. If you* really* dont care how other people view you, you actually dont dress differently at all, besides the simple concessions of personal hygiene, clean clothes and the occasional haircut if you have a job that requires it.



Interpretation: You cannot have a personal style unless you care about how others view you.

Having a personal style, choosing to dress how you want and differently than those around you, doesn't have to be about caring about what others think. I'm pretty certain though nothing I say will sway you on this because again, the vibe I get from your posts is that you feel anyone who thinks otherwise is deluded. Oh well, I can try. 

First of all, just like the word "weird" normal is subjective too. People should dress normally? Who's view of normal? Don't you see the flaw there?

In any case if you try to dress normal...you will not be normal because normal doesn't exist. So if anything you can dress to make yourself happy in your eyes and that is it.

Dressing different is the same as dressing normal if you think about it. Attention has nothing to do with it. Legally you cannot go around naked. If you choose to wear accessories like collars....that is your choice. It matters not the idea behind it, the motivations, or the implications. You wear it, you wear it. If some people find it strange, oh well. Weird/Strange/Unusual/Normal....all subjective.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2008)

This will enter into a Big clusterfuck of a Paradox.

Wierd is normal, Normal is wierd.

People do not like and/or hate things that are wierd because they feel that it isn't normal. But to be normals is Wierd and Wierd is normal, therefore the Normality and Wierdness cannot exist (in my opinion) because it leads into ine big clusterfuck of a circle that repeats itself too many times to be defined as anything else.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2008)

If normal is looking like a slut, then I'll keep being weird, kthanx.


----------



## zevvy (Nov 20, 2008)

Person: Why are you wearing a collar?

Me (v.1): My friends are vampires, if I don't wear this I'll be turned into their undead bitch.

Me (v.2): It protects me from hickeys. (my friends give painful ones)


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 20, 2008)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!!

 I started this thread as a snappy come back thread.. not as an enormous bitch fest, also Flame warring is not allowed on these forums!! 

If you want to bitch about this start your own thread!! and Leave mine for its purpose...


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2008)

Short-snout said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!!
> 
> I started this thread as a snappy come back thread.. not as an enormous bitch fest, also Flame warring is not allowed on these forums!!
> 
> If you want to bitch about this start your own thread!! and Leave mine for its purpose...



That will never happen as long as it stays. If you do not want it to continue, request it to be locked/Deleted ot do not post anything that may or will cause a bitchfest in the near future.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

I ran a gaming convention for 6 years in the south, I saw all walks, sizes and shapes of people come in to play.  This was when Vampire and werewolf from whitewolf were just getting started and dressing like that was just the norm.  I was up 24 hours a day for 3 or 4 days depending on the con lenght, (double capi's followed by jolt and sugar will do that)

I meet everyone at the registration table and one day, I heard this exchange that changed my way of saying things.

Why are you wearing fur? asked a polite 10 year old girl.  Her name was Teri and she and her parents came to play.
James, answered, because I am an animal, a coon to be exact, and every day I have to wear my human skin but when I come here all my friends know who I really am and I get to shed my human skin and become the animal I really am inside.

On my last year running the show, Teri and her parents came and much to my enjoyment Teri was showing her inner fur, a fox to be exact.

Watch what you say to people you never know when you might be helping a fur to come out.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> It's weird because everyone knows it is. We were born into a world where necklaces are thought of as normal, but collars and tails on humans aren't.
> 
> It will take more to dispute this fact than merely feigning ignorance and posing a theoretical - playing devil's advocate is an intellectually dishonest exercise, so please don't do it.


 

My hair is long, and I don't shave ever now and then cause it leaves razor burns and gets infected.  (I hate shaving but im too damn furry)  People judge me as just the typical redneck carpenter who is a freak because he looks scruffy once in a while.

What they don't know is that it takes 3 years for my hair to grow long enought to donate.  They have no clue as to why I grow it but they, simply judge me.

When I get them, and I will wear them, people will judge me because I will wear a tail and ears.  And you know, I do it because I really want to be a wolf and not a human.  And will kindly tell them that.  I am not weird, ok well maybe I am not because my long hair, or I will wear ears and a tail, but because I play boardgames, and paint mini's for scifi and fantasy games or because my only gift to me in 5 years (yea I don't spend coin on myself) was spending 8k on computer parts so I could build a liquid cooled computer.

But then again, people out here spend 12 grand on a motorcycle they can only ride a few months a year, and all the gear that goes with it, then spend 12g on a snowmobile that they can use only when its not absolutly freeking freezing and all the gear.

People are people, and we don't need to be pizzie about it, we need to just explain, if they don't like it, such is life.

Shutting up now, flame away.


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Nov 20, 2008)

Nonfur= "Dude, why the fuck are you wearing a collar?"
Me= "Hm? Oh this? I swiped it from your girlfriend while I was putting water in her bowl last night."

Running from an angry black guy has never been so much fun~


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 20, 2008)

Short-snout said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!!
> 
> I started this thread as a snappy come back thread.. not as an enormous bitch fest, also Flame warring is not allowed on these forums!!
> 
> If you want to bitch about this start your own thread!! and Leave mine for its purpose...



I can understand the frustration. So in hind-sight, it might have been a good idea for the original post to say "This is not the place to discuss why you dislike collars, or what you think of them in a negative way. This is for people who wear collars and like them to discuss good ways to reply to people who inquire as to why you are wearing a collar."

Otherwise you will end up leaving it open for people come in here and baw about how they don't like them and how they think they are wierd.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 20, 2008)

Bayard Zylos said:


> Nonfur= "Dude, why the fuck are you wearing a collar?"
> Me= "Hm? Oh this? I swiped it from your girlfriend while I was putting water in her bowl last night."
> 
> Running from an angry black guy has never been so much fun~



Wow, priceless.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Short-snout said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!!
> 
> I started this thread as a snappy come back thread.. not as an enormous bitch fest, also Flame warring is not allowed on these forums!!
> 
> If you want to bitch about this start your own thread!! and Leave mine for its purpose...


Seconded....


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That will never happen as long as it stays. If you do not want it to continue, request it to be locked/Deleted ot do not post anything that may or will cause a bitchfest in the near future.


And also duly noted.

That kid that I told you guys about is at it again. This time he's trying to blow up my mailbox...Good thing he doesn't know shit about wiring.

He tried to blow up my mailbox with a couple toilet paper tubes filled with firework powder seran wrapped together, duct taped to a pretty nice cell phone. 
Fortunately, it didn't explode and I got a free phone.


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 20, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> My hair is long, and I don't shave ever now and then cause it leaves razor burns and gets infected.  (I hate shaving but im too damn furry)  People judge me as just the typical redneck carpenter who is a freak because he looks scruffy once in a while.
> 
> What they don't know is that it takes 3 years for my hair to grow long enought to donate.  They have no clue as to why I grow it but they, simply judge me.


Thats actually a valid reason for 'looking different' though... you've weighed the pros and cons, and made the best compromise you could.



> When I get them, and I will wear them, people will judge me because I will wear a tail and ears.  And you know, I do it because I really want to be a wolf and not a human.


Well, wanting to be a wolf is fine and all, but wearing fake ears and a tail doesnt make it any closer to being true... wearing fake ears and a tail communicates to others that you want to be a wolf, so really the act of wearing them isnt about changing what you are, its about changing how you want others to see you, and you making it so that they *will* notice you.



> And will kindly tell them that.  I am not weird, ok well maybe I am-


 Was that so hard to admit? You choose to behave in a manner other people will find weird, and you recognise the cause-and-effect.



> Shutting up now, flame away.


I haven't seen any flaming in this thread, unless you count some people telling others to stfu (mostly to me) and me patiently explaining that the motives people are giving arent really strong enough reasons for a person with all the normal social inhibitions to act the way they do, and what therefore the more likely explanation is, discounting an unbalanced mind... which is not really flaming since Im both giving people the benefit of the doubt (that they are sane, and just dont understand their motives) and not passing judgement on anyone... show me where I said anyone shouldn't wear a collar or tail in public if they really want to?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

You've basically called everyone out as having something wrong with them mentally. 
Ran, don't you have some artists to harass?


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 21, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You've basically called everyone out as having something wrong with them mentally.
> Ran, don't you have some artists to harass?


No, in fact I just explained why that's exactly what I'm not doing.
Given your posting history, its expected of you to get super-defensive towards any perceived criticism... I'm not trying to slam you with put-downs, and  in your case given how much material I have to work with, I hope you appreciate the restraint I'm showing.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> He tried to blow up my mailbox with a couple toilet paper tubes filled with firework powder seran wrapped together, duct taped to a pretty nice cell phone.
> Fortunately, it didn't explode and I got a free phone.



haha, what a moron XD 
oh well, a nice new phone and maybe he blows himself up next time


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 21, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> That kid that I told you guys about is at it again. This time he's trying to blow up my mailbox...Good thing he doesn't know shit about wiring.
> 
> He tried to blow up my mailbox with a couple toilet paper tubes filled with firework powder seran wrapped together, duct taped to a pretty nice cell phone.
> Fortunately, it didn't explode and I got a free phone.


I would have turned it over to the authorities, informed them of who the likely culprit was, let them dust for fingerprints, and get that dumbass sent to prison for domestic terrorism.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 21, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> No, in fact I just explained why that's exactly what I'm not doing.
> Given your posting history, its expected of you to get super-defensive towards any perceived criticism... I'm not trying to slam you with put-downs, and  in your case given how much material I have to work with, I hope you appreciate the restraint I'm showing.


If you have nothing positive to say on the matter, why don't you leave?

Edit: I'm extremely pissed and it's not your fault. Give me a few days and I'll debate intelligently.


----------



## Nox (Nov 21, 2008)

Me, well I got asked it alot in school xD But I had many tails. Not that I swiched animals ( I have always been connected to a fox, before I knew the fandom) So I had a cat tail, a smaller cured up tail a home made fox tail, now my current one (Pic's in another thred I made)I hardly take it off, Same and the collar.

Person: Gee, why are you wearing a tail and/or collar?

Me: Well you see, I have always wanted a tail. Now I made one. I am original.

That is the more polite people. But with (wanna be)Gangsta's/Wiggers and Cowboys floating around here, Some people give you more...

Person: >n> Why are you wearing a tail and/or collar? -scoff of discust-

Me: Well you see, I don't wanna be like you. -Turns and walks away-

But most people think it's cool, little kids adore it. BUUUTTT~ There will always be the jackoff ^.^

Then the children.

Child: Mommy! Mommy! Look! She is a fox! *w* -sparkle aw'd amased- How did she get a tail o.o?

Me: :3~


That is the best kind of


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 21, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> I would have turned it over to the authorities, informed them of who the likely culprit was, let them dust for fingerprints, and get that dumbass sent to prison for domestic terrorism.


Already did that. I have a friend in the FBI, he pulled some strings and got that kid sent to jail today. Court date is set for three weeks from now. Man, swat teams, ATF, DEA, FBI, Local police. That was a fun day...


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Already did that. I have a friend in the FBI, he pulled some strings and got that kid sent to jail today. Court date is set for three weeks from now. Man, swat teams, ATF, DEA, FBI, Local police. That was a fun day...



ha ha, this is awesome XD three weeks of brat-free vacation and the possibility that he will stop when he gets out^^ nice!


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 21, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> ha ha, this is awesome XD three weeks of brat-free vacation and the possibility that he will stop when he gets out^^ nice!


HOLY CRAP!
It's CaptainCool!
Yeah, three weeks of skating. 
But I'm sure since he's a minor that the charge will be dropped..


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> It's CaptainCool!
> Yeah, three weeks of skating.
> But I'm sure since he's a minor that the charge will be dropped..



maybe. but the hole situation might make him lighten up^^
up hope your life will be brat-free from now on :/


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 21, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> maybe. but the hole situation might make him lighten up^^
> up hope your life will be brat-free from now on :/


*holds up beer glass* Cheers!


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Lol nice. Or you could put it simpler by saying "Fuck You". Whatever floats your boat.



yea...


----------



## Kanrei (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm not many people ask my hy I wear a collar... But when I wear a tail some people barks to me.  Oh there also people which said, the tail is nice. (Some also thinked it`s from a real animal... )


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2008)

Ran has a pretty color to his name now....
Got a collar comment the other day.

"Where did you get that?"
"Oh this?" *paws at collar*
"Yeah, that."
"A Tractor Supply Company."
"How much?"
"9 bux."
"Lucky as shit. Human leather collars cost like 20 bux."


I found a friend.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2008)

haha, nice one^^
@kanrei:
it must be really well made if people think its from a real animal^^


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

I told my friend that it's a "fetish thing" and left it at that.

>.>


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 24, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I told my friend that it's a "fetish thing" and left it at that.
> 
> >.>


 
I've used that before (see one of my previous posts) and now when I wear it at work all I need do is wink at Zane and he gets uncomfortable!! Oh the power of fucking with peoples heads!!


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 24, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> "Well, it's part of my religion. If I take it off I can't go to heaven and I'll be stuck in hell with you."
> 
> Thanks. I try to be a sarcastic as possible when dealing with stupid people :smile:



When you look at your life, do you see humor?


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 24, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Wearing weird shit for the sake of attracting attention or 'unique'(by the way, trying to be unique makes you distinctively not-unique in your attempts to be unique, so go figure)makes you an attention-whore that no one except similarly mentally impaired individuals will want to be around.  Enjoy being shunned.
> 
> I can see where RAN is coming from with the denoting of collars to subby girly-girl/boi types, as I have yet to see a big dude who actually looks as though he could ruin people's shit with a collar on.  It's always some pasty waste of flesh with pimply skin and glasses, usually with cat-ears too or even a tail.  They don't look special or unique, but instead they exhibit a very depressing aura that makes me want to not be in their immediate area.  They're pathetic like a wet cigarette.
> 
> ...



Q.Q Cry baby.

Want revelation? Your own people sold you to work for another country. Get over it. 

I wear a tail because I enjoy the way it feels on me from my own perspective. I'm not looking through someone else's eyes and seeing how much attention its causing because I honestly don't care.

Wannabe badass is wannabe. Wanna talk about pathetic? Get out of your conformist and ignorant thought process and we'll talk.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 25, 2008)

LycanArisun said:


> When you look at your life, do you see humor?


 I kinda do, yeah.


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 27, 2008)

LycanArisun said:


> Q.Q Cry baby.
> 
> Want revelation? Your own people sold you to work for another country. Get over it.
> 
> ...


 
Dude we all kinda agreed not to bitch on my thread do it again and i report you!!


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 27, 2008)

Le sigh.

ZOMG REPORTED!!!!
No u are because I used more exclamation marks.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

turn and give them a look that says to shut up... then if they persist... half-head turn and say "fuck off" to them... i curse too much...  i usually make some rude remark to them basically telling them to leave or i will will a meteorite to hit them


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't wear a collar, or a tail.  I do have a little silver chain necklace with a silver dragon (it's really a wyvern) pendant on it.  I do get a few questions about it, like "why a dragon?".  I usualy just reply with "because dragons are friggin' awesome!".


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Neat'o!
I usually get comments for my collar and tail.But ever since that kid in my neighborhood was sent to juvie. I haven't had much problems


----------



## Evolutiation (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd like a collar (and maybe some ears), though I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to wear them in public. When i do get stupid comments from stupid people, I generally just try to ignore them and walk off... partially because stooping to their level will just make me look bad and partially because I can't make comebacks worth shit, especially in high-stress situations. ^,^;;

I'm not much good at replying to compliments either, partially because they're so rare. >>


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 28, 2008)

friend: were you get the collar?
me: ebay


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a collar I decked out with way too many chains and smack dab in the middle there is a dolphin bell charm thing lol....it doesn't mean anything to me and I don't care if people ask I haven't ever had anyone say anything except ones commenting on the little charm in the middle asking me where I got it lol.

I have a centipede cuff and a fu-dog pendant I wear all the time too, I'm not trying to be flashy and really...it doesn't have anything to do with 'furry' what so ever I don't even really relate to the 'fandom' anyway but hey.


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 28, 2008)

RANQuickFox said:


> Yeah, that pretty much sums up this fandom. I dont think its something a straight guy would really do... public tail / collar wearing is more of a subby girly-girl/boy thing... attention-seeking behaviour for people with low self-esteem, who literally would be 'the bitch' in any relationship.
> Thats why it's not something Id ever do, but I would date a girl who was into it.




ummm.... your wrong. I am as straight as can be but I want to get a collar and tail. So what do you got to say to that?


----------



## daniswuffyboy (Nov 28, 2008)

Person:why do you have a studded collar and tail
Me: Because *gets up and whispers in their ear* i can

Situation 2

Person: mommy! look at that kids tail can i have one?
Mother: no you would be considered a freak.
Me: and that is wrong how?

Situation 3:

Person: where's your leash?
Me: Same place where my underwear is,.... in my mates mouth 
Person: *either walks away really fast or chuckles*


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

Really only wear such things to events.

I got a lot of attention at Rocky Horror Picture Show though when I wore my fox tail(back when my fursona was a fox).  However, despite all the attention from girls(mostly) I had that red flag warning of the fact that there are a lot of teenage chicks that go to the show and not all of them look like kids for sure so gotta play it safe and all.

I remember one of the cast members was like "Holy shit, you're a furry.  I got nothing man.  You are the biggest freak at the show."  I lawled pretty good.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 29, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> Really only wear such things to events.
> 
> I got a lot of attention at Rocky Horror Picture Show though when I wore my fox tail(back when my fursona was a fox).  However, despite all the attention from girls(mostly) I had that red flag warning of the fact that there are a lot of teenage chicks that go to the show and not all of them look like kids for sure so gotta play it safe and all.
> 
> I remember one of the cast members was like "Holy shit, you're a furry.  I got nothing man.  You are the biggest freak at the show."  I lawled pretty good.



dude, that's definitely awesome. probably one of the best stories i've ever heard.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> dude, that's definitely awesome. probably one of the best stories i've ever heard.



Thanks.  It was pretty memorable.  That was my first show too, so had to do the whole virgin routine.  Got on stage.   Was awesome.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> Thanks.  It was pretty memorable.  That was my first show too, so had to do the whole virgin routine.  Got on stage.   Was awesome.



that movie is disturbing... and coming from me that says a LOT!!!


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> that movie is disturbing... and coming from me that says a LOT!!!



i dunno that i'd say disturbing... weird, yes [definitely], but disturbing? i dunno. it's totally great, though.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> that movie is disturbing... and coming from me that says a LOT!!!



Don't like the Time Warp?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFjJTwut23U

lol You don't go to the show to watch the movie.  You go to mock it and crack jokes like a big Mystery Science Theater co-op.


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 29, 2008)

I usually just get weird looks. I was wearing it at school once and someone said "so are you a dog?" "If you are sit." I just walked away. Then next my friend (also a fur) was confronted by the same people. They asked if he was a dog too, he just replied with "no we are wolves". Then they walked away. Funny thing is they haven't bothered me about it since.


----------



## Short-snout (Dec 2, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> I don't wear a collar, or a tail. I do have a little silver chain necklace with a silver dragon (it's really a wyvern) pendant on it. I do get a few questions about it, like "why a dragon?". I usualy just reply with "because dragons are friggin' awesome!".


 

to true mon frere.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had a...similar experince. I have this social circle that's the type to never know what a furry is even if I explained it. So they're naturally curious as to why they catch me shopping for tail belts.

I always respond; "It's a very expensive inside-joke."


----------

